

Microsoft Ends War on Macintosh with Office 2011 - elblanco
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/189188/microsoft_ends_war_on_macintosh_with_office_2011.html

======
larsberg
Which is more likely: A) that Microsoft had a huge, coordinated anti-Apple
conspiracy, or B) that the MacOffice team -- a separate team from the rest of
Office located in the valley -- just decided to do their own thing rather than
trying to port over decades-old Outlook to OSX?

------
pasbesoin
Links to this article, which says that VBA (Visual Basic for Applications --
the scripting language used within Office) support is returning.

I was just commenting on its absence the other day, in helping a friend with
their transition to Mac.

[http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/189123/microso...](http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/189123/microsoft_announces_office_for_mac_2011.html)

